
Tesla starts charging $7k to add Full Self-Driving features - rbanffy
https://www.engadget.com/2019/02/28/tesla-autopilot-full-self-driving-tiers/
======
Something1234
This is not a surprise at all, provided the features live up to the claims.
Development like this is expensive, if someone gets something for nothing it
often seems like they expect the world out of that software. However if
they're paying for it they tend to be slightly more forgiving. Also self
driving stuff requires changes to the control devices. However, I would not be
surprised if the devices are actually standard (more expensive to produce
multiple variants).

------
willio58
I think this is a good thing. If they’re trying to make cars on the affordable
end, this seems like the obvious direction to go.

